#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  hoe plaats je je foto

## DJ_Snaky

hoi me again

hoe plaats je een foto bij je profiel?????

al een heleboel geprobeert maar t lukt niet. 

welke url moet je invullen?????

groeten DJ_Snaky
teamDJ_SS 
21-12-2002 Pro-Kerstfeest 2001

----------


## wouter82

Je moet je foto zelf op internet zetten en dan de link van je host gevolgd door het pad waar die staat opgeven. Eerst moet je dus zelf voor een host zorgen en dan een link daarnaar maken!

voorbeeldje:
als je geocities neemt (werkt niet omdat je niet door kunt linken geloof ik maar weet zo gauw geen andere die gratis is):
1. upload je foto naar geocities
2. neem het adres van je site: http://www.geocities.com/gebruikersnaam
3. zet daar de naam van het plaatje achter: http://www.geocities.com/gebruikersn...vanplaatje.jpg

----------

